# Adult black soldier fly safe for frog to eat?



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey all.
I just noticed today that there's an adult black soldier fly in my frog's tank. That's what it appears to be anyways, size/colour/shape-wise, and it'd make sense, since I did try to get Nutmeg to eat a few calci-worms about a month or two-ish back, and I thought they'd all been eaten, but I could have missed one.

I'm basically wondering is it okay to just leave it in there to be eaten/die and feed the springtails/woodlice? Is it harmful at all?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes they're fine, when we were producing CalciGrubs I used a lot of the flies as feeders, the treefrogs loved them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, totally fine


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

Cool, just thought I'd ask since Google didn't seem to return anything on the subject.
Thanks for the replies =).


----------

